# secrets to waving the jelly belly goodbye?



## loopdido

Does anyone have any? After 2 children - one only 4 months old......i have a rather jelly like belly! I have lost a stone since giving birth but still have a way to go- at least another stone. I mostly want to get rid on the jelly like belly! I have to tuck it in my jeans:dohh:. Where i have lost the weight the skin is like all wrinkly like there's too much there:growlmad:

am walking lots, starting to go swimming and am doing the tummy toning exercises in the pampers magazine every day.

what else works?


----------



## Miss Wright

I do exercises on a gym ball - they're only about £5 in a sports shop and I find it a bit more interesting than sit ups x


----------



## MrsRH

lots of pram pushing power walking, holding your core in very tightly!
x


----------



## samsugar7

Ill be watching this because after loosing a few stone i have good muscle tone under the skin but no matter what i do i cant shift it!!!!!


----------



## brandonsgirl

Good thread.. will be keeping an eye it :)
I have a gym ball but havent done anything on it yet.. will have to look at the piece of paper it came with that had all the exercises on it ;) 
I wanna say goodbye to the jelly belly dammit :p


----------



## loopdido

thanks ladies - i too have quite good muscle tone under the wobbly jelly...wish you could shrink the skin somehow! does skin firming lotion work?


----------



## Glitterfairy

6 years on mine is still like it :( ....let me know if anyone finds the answer!


----------



## samsugar7

Glitterfairy said:


> 6 years on mine is still like it :( ....let me know if anyone finds the answer!

Noooooooo dont tell me that :cry:


----------



## brandonsgirl

oh no thats not good!!! 
I was wondering about the firming lotion aswell.. anyone used it?


----------



## RJ01

I'm using the firming lotion and have been for about 4 weeks not seeing much difference yet.
I work out about 6 hours a week and i'm 6lb from pre preg but my stomach is awful really wrinkly and saggy still, i've got a feeling that's it now. :cry:


----------



## Kitten

This is why people have tummy tucks I think, looks like mine is for life!


----------



## loopdido

Was talking to my mum about it and she still has hers from being pregnant with my brother and I - I'm 32 in June! arg!


----------



## katycam

This makes me sad :( wish I could have a tummy tuck


----------

